# Golf simulator



## golf44 (Sep 21, 2007)

Has anyone bought or tried a dancin dogg golf simulator


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Contrary to my thread elsewhere in the forum about gadgets, this is something I haven't heard of.


----------

